# lost hydraulic power



## FermanH (Feb 5, 2012)

hi i have a 3400a international backhoe it was leaking fluid from a threaded hole
in the plate that holds the forward and reverse pump i screwed a bolt into the 
hole and kept digging. the next time i used the machine it started pushing fluid 
out of the clutch shaft lost hydraulic power and brakes and steering also would not shift forward or reverse. i now have the engine removed and the hydraulic pump,
steering and brake pump and the pump for forward and reverse what should i look for


----------

